# Bribie Oceanside - Mon 15 July



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Folks,

Late decision to head out in the morning off Bribie chasing those snapper (if Lee and the others have left any).

Be launching from 8th av around 6.30am if anyone is keen.

Ash

Finally: After reading about mid week trips for so long I am on Hols and get to post about my own mid week excursions


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

at work 

be interested to hear how you go though. I think Lee may have cleaned out the squire population around that beacon. :lol:


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

theres still a few there I got smashed twice yesterday by to reel good fish that spat the hooks after a few short runs. hope you get into them ash good luck and let us know how u go

Lee


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

How is the fishing going Ash?


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Am thinking of heading out this arvo for another bash.

Wasn't the most successful outing yesterday morning.

Ended up with about 6 small (undersize) squire and a few barley legal flathead which are back in the water getting longer.
A few got off - But nothing of any size.

That's fishing.

Ash


----------

